# Dendro Dave's vivarium Tech finds...



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so as some of you know I do a crap ton of digging around the internet for things that might be useful in viv for FX, plants, or new lights and other viv related equipment.

I've found several new things, or things about to come out so I figured I'd just start a thread for all this stuff and occasionally update it as I find new things. 

*First to cover some of the old stuff here are a few threads of mine that mention a lot of tech...*
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...um-storm-weather-fx-idea-resource-thread.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95116-dryad-viv-concept-life-size-girl-box.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html

Ok now on to some new things that are out recently or will be out soon...
(Reefbuilders.com is worth keeping any eye on, hopefully the mods won't mind me posting links to there since it is an aquarium blog and not a frog forum)

1. Ecoxotica sister company to Current USA is coming out with a light that is basically a beefier satellite + fixture but a bit more programmable, and has a resume feature so you don't have to manually reset your lighting program when you activate weather FX (I may hold out for this light instead of getting a + fixture... Not sure, may just get both if someone makes me an arduino controller for the +  )








***Ecoxotic teases new E-Series RGBW LED striplight and inline controller
------------------------------

2. Zoomed is coming out with an LED/T-5 combo light that could be good for us, especially if you wanna add some UVB to your viv...








***ReptiSun LED UVB by ZooMed has the makings of a great hybrid aquarium light
-------------------------------
3. Illumagic has a new LED fixture that seems like a very high end satellite + style light. The "P model" will be for freshwater tanks and likely be a usable color temp for us. Built in controller does weather FX... Pricey (I think) but pretty cool.








***Hands on with Illumagic Blaze LED
-----------------------------------
4. BuildmyLED is coming out with 3 channel fixtures. Which will work with Apex controllers (weather FX, etc..etc...). You could lots of colors in their old fixtures but they were all on the same channel, now you'll be able to control individual channels. Also BML is coming out with their own controller to work with the new fixtures. 








***BuildMyLED’s new goodies at MACNA 2013
***Solunar controller for BuildMyLED striplights

5. Auto top off for viv ponds (could make the top off output a waterfall). Several new auto top off solutions have come out this year so search reefbuilders for "ATO" if you wanna see some of the other options. Oh and these can work with (TOM'S PUMPS Aquarium Kits, Aquarium Care Products, Freshwater & Saltwater Aquarium Kits, Power Heads - Tom Aquarium Products )








***Hydor’s Smart Level ATO controller is ready for full deployment

6. Speaking of Tom's pumps, they have this new auto fill system that is gravity fed, might be useful for us 








***Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Auto Fill System stand-alone, connect 3/4 bulk head: Pet Supplies
*** Aquarium Kits, Aquarium Care Products, Freshwater & Saltwater Aquarium Kits, Power Heads - Tom Aquarium Products
--------------------------------------------

7. This is kinda old, but for those who don't know the single and dual ramp timers actually do work with satellite + fixtures if you set min intensity to 7% on the ramp up/down. The single timer does sunrise/sunset, but the dual will add moonlights. No reason to get the pro for the + because supposedly its program modes interfere with the controller built into the + fixture. But for people with a + who want sunrise/sunset without having to manually activate it, this will do it... 








*** Dual Ramp Timer from Current USA does the two-step — dual channel LED dimming
*Info on ramp timer compatibility...*
Ramp Timer Compatibility with Satellite LED Plus | Current-USA

Ok I'm feeling lazy, here are some bonus products... I'm just linking, no pics and crap 
I ended my aquarium’s stupid plastic center brace with a ‘Brace Protector’
Aqualighter’s ensemble of nano aquarium accessories: aFan, aPump and Pico LED


****Bonus content...*
Finnex has some freshwater LEDs that are worth looking at for viv use and they are coming out with a new controller also that may do FX...
SNEAK PREVIEW: You want dimmer, timmer, 24/7cycle, & higher power functionality?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

some solid research you did there.
some of it does look a bit pricy tho.. but nonetheless very nice


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I swear I'll make some progress this weekend!  Actually Sunday my wife has decided that we are driving up to Baraboo WI to buy a 54 gallon corner bowfront from another frogger! She wants a bigger reef tank than our current 16 gallon bowfront


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ngeno626 said:


> some solid research you did there.
> some of it does look a bit pricy tho.. but nonetheless very nice


Thanks, I think most of those lights will be more suited for those special display vivs, or maybe 1 light over several smaller tanks. The zoomed might be a good "utility" choice if they aren't to proud of it and over price it.

The ecoxotica and the new BML 3 channel lights with their controller or an Apex are cool. We should start seeing more and more vivs with weather Fx. 



Dragonfish said:


> I swear I'll make some progress this weekend!  Actually Sunday my wife has decided that we are driving up to Baraboo WI to buy a 54 gallon corner bowfront from another frogger! She wants a bigger reef tank than our current 16 gallon bowfront


Rad  ...I wanna learn arduino at some point so if you hook me up I may try to reverse engineer it and make another. I think it would be easier if I had a working example in my hands as a reference rather then buying all the pieces and starting from scratch


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

The ZooMed looks nice, don't think it's available yet.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the light that has the storm option. On a timer, that will work with the misting system.

But I'm still glad that sunrise and sunset, is a functioning option.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Little more info on the E series ecoxotic led RGBW... (start shipping in May 2014)
Ecoxotic’s E-Series LED striplight is superbangin’ over some real live fish and corals


Oh and here is a vid of a new finnex light still in development, no ETA though... still workin out some kinks they said.

Finnex running thru auto sunrise/sunset...


----------



## mirageknight (Nov 10, 2013)

Great and timely thread - just evaluating fun options for a 36x18x36. Looks like the Satellite + and an Arduino IR controller is a super and economical way to go, with a lot of flexibility. Freshwater satellite + is just over $100 on Amazon right now, that's a lot less than I was expecting to spend on lighting w/ effects. 

Plus, with one of those IR controlled outlets, (Dave listed on another thread), you could control misting, as well, via Arduino, with some additional hackery.

Putting 'em on the shopping list, though I'll have to keep an eye on some of these developments - seems like there are some good things coming. Thanks!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

mirageknight said:


> Great and timely thread - just evaluating fun options for a 36x18x36. Looks like the Satellite + and an Arduino IR controller is a super and economical way to go, with a lot of flexibility. Freshwater satellite + is just over $100 on Amazon right now, that's a lot less than I was expecting to spend on lighting w/ effects.
> 
> Plus, with one of those IR controlled outlets, (Dave listed on another thread), you could control misting, as well, via Arduino, with some additional hackery.
> 
> Putting 'em on the shopping list, though I'll have to keep an eye on some of these developments - seems like there are some good things coming. Thanks!


Thanks, i wonder if the E- series might work with that DIY arduino controller... may takes some tweaking, but I bet the tech inside is very similar to the + fixture.

Drfostersmith was running a sale on the + fixtures recently, but I think it is over. 124 for the 36", was 99... might be able to find a coupon online, or an email coupon though if you're on the mailing list. 
----------------------------------------------

Oh and BTW people I read prototype finnex should be out 2nd half of this year.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Another interesting find, foam made of wood...
Insulating Foam Made From Wood Makes Your Log Cabin Warm and Authentic










Hard to say how fast it would break down, or if it would be viv safe... but interesting at least.


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a pair of Current USA Satellite LED + fixtures that I'm using on a 40 breeder build. I was able to create a service that runs on a Raspberry pi which can toggles the light modes on demand. The pi also controls some basic relays so that I have 100% automation of light cycles, humidifier, mister and fans. I also built a web interface so that I can plan out schedules for all of the peripherals for a week and the pi just asks the web site what it needs to do to keep the schedule. Finally the pi also has a temp/humidity sensor which posts data back the web as well. Technology ftw.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jaybugg13 said:


> I have a pair of Current USA Satellite LED + fixtures that I'm using on a 40 breeder build. I was able to create a service that runs on a Raspberry pi which can toggles the light modes on demand. The pi also controls some basic relays so that I have 100% automation of light cycles, humidifier, mister and fans. I also built a web interface so that I can plan out schedules for all of the peripherals for a week and the pi just asks the web site what it needs to do to keep the schedule. Finally the pi also has a temp/humidity sensor which posts data back the web as well. Technology ftw.


Then your second post to this forum needs to be a detailed write up and how-to for all that (with vids!), because that sounds pretty awesome 

I thought about the raspberry pi, but that like arduino is something I have minimal knowledge of, so been waiting for others to pioneer it


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually the Pi will allow you to use much high level programming languages to achieve the same effect as wiring for the arduino. For example the pi has GPIO libraries for python, perl, nodejs (javascript), java, Ruby etc. Also the pi is internet connected without a special shield which is a really nice bonus. I'll try to post some pics and link to resources when I get home.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

God....I feel SO stupid.....


----------



## mirageknight (Nov 10, 2013)

I had wondered about the Pi vs Arduino; I haven't had an excuse to dig into either, much, but I have some mates who've used Raspberry Pi for projects. Native web connectivity could be a pretty big plus; I am enjoying the idea of setting off a storm while I'm on vacation and scaring the heck out of the frog-sitter!

Also intending to get my daughter (12) in on the coding aspect, so broader language support is appealing.

Looking forward to hearing more! I'll be digging into this more as my build progresses; (I haven't even finished the false bottom or bought my lighting yet and I'm planning how to automate things, haha)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> God....I feel SO stupid.....


Don't... Most of that was Greek to me too


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is a not so awesome picture of a test pi (my "production one" is a fairly messy mass of jumpers). The led on the left is the IR led which is used to emulate the remote for the satellite LED+ fixture. The three on the right are placeholders for relays which switch the power on and off to the fans (yellow), fogger (green) and mister (blue). All of this happens based on a schedule I created on a web app I built.

Some details....

Core software libraries
*LIRC - Linux ir library, used to first collect all of the ir codes the current usa remote was sending and then emulate them on the Pi.

*NodeJS - I used node js to control the GPIO pins but really this could be done with any GPIO library for PI, lots to choose from!

Hardware
*IR Receiver- cheap little receiver so that I could capture and decode the current USA remote ir codes.
*IR led - something at 940nm 
*Relays - I built a set of relays for myself but to be honest I don't feel warm and fuzzy about my electrical engineering so as soon as I can I'll get some powerswitch tail. These take all the work out of working with 120vac and only require a ground and GPIO connection, everything else is worked out for you.
*Pi - as stated I feel the Pi has a lot of benefits for this application, especially because I built a whole web application to control the thing. Arduino is also a viable option but a little bit more limited.
*Jumpers/resistors etc.

This was a fairly complicated little project and I'm still working on it (as well as the web front end), but if anyone else wants to give it a shot I'd be happy to help out if I can. Once I begin my build thread I'll get some video up of it working with all the peripherals in the tank.


----------



## mirageknight (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool! This all makes a lot of sense. 

I have some experience with LIRC from a home theatre/ DIY DVR project years in the rearview... and plenty JS / scripting experience. 

Interested in the relays; I had pretty much settled on using one (or more) of the IR controlled power outlets for devices that were as simple as on/off, (and had no IR sensor themselves). 

So - there's no RTC in the pi? The web front end calls the functions/services on the pi, using the server's time, based on the provided schedule?

Looking forward to you build thread. I'll jump on the Pi, follow along and contribute what I can. Be good to document it, similar to the great Arduino thread Dave posted. The more options the better!


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh the Pi definitely has RTC, but I was interested in created a stand alone web service which can build out the schedule and then any networked devices can restfully get the schedule for the day (or hour, every 15 mins etc) and then execute the actions at the correct time. Current the Pi actually makes a few restful calls to the web service every 5 mins, to check for any new actions (turn something on/off, change lights etc) and post the temp/humidity data. The "actions" are stored in a DB with a day and time so the Pi can pull down a list of action and then run them at the correct day/time. There are a host of other options for this, you should run the whole web service locally on the Pi or you could script the schedules in code on the Pi with no service at all. Maybe someday in a parallel universe I'll host the web service/site and then if any other hobbyist wants to get a Pi we can all use the web app to control our Pi's.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like a new T-5 fixture with weather fx... Probably pricey, but an option for those not quite ready to go LED...
The Giesemann Matrixx-II Dimtec T5 may be the most advanced T5 aquarium light to date

Giesemann Lichttechnik -


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I love reefbuilders.com... Lot's of good stuff pops up there for us...

New Led strip that comes in "tropic" version, multi channel so sunrise/sunset and maybe some weather FX... really high/efficient lumens per watt
Giesemann Pulzar LED raises the bar for LED striplighting









More info...
Giesemann Lichttechnik - Giesemann PULZAR

Magnifiers that may be cool for viv use...








Top 5 magnified viewing accessories for seeing more of your aquarium

New T-8 LED replacements that don't require ballast modification (plug and play unlike most similar products to date)








Cree T8 Linear LED light is a total game changer

New vacuum/lifting pump, similar to the Tom's Lifting pumps that are great for rain bars, waterfalls, drip walls.... This one lifts 130 feet! 60psi only 5gal per hour, can run dry and looks like it is just made much better then the toms... This could be really great for us. 








Avast Marine Diaphragm pump is the mother of all top off pumps

I guess they make robot glass cleaners now, so maybe would work for a viv?








RoboSnail ups its auto-algae cleaning ability to 1/2″ thick glass

Cylinder on its side aquarium (large), might make for a cool viv project...








Isis Aquarium puts the cylinder on its side










200 national geographic pet products includingthe new viv and some cool decor...
National Geographic Aquarium products now available at Petsmart

Search Results

viv...
National Geographic™ Sanctuary Reptile Terrarium | Terrariums | PetSmart

One example of decor...
National Geographic™ Desert Reptile Dish | Food & Water Bowls | PetSmart

I guess I didn't post the bluefish led controller, but it looks like a pretty good lighting controller for reasonable price... it is available for pre order and it does storm Fx, and even includes snyced thunder sound!... hopefully other controller and/or light makers will start adding similar features. Stupid to have lightning and no thunder/rain 
*"Thunderstorms (with actual thunder!)
Start a thunderstorm from the app and lighting strikes are synchronized with audio from a real thunderstorm. Connect your phone or tablet wireless to a Bluetooth speaker for maximum effect!"*




















Bluefish LED CONTROLLER | BLUEFISH Aquarium LED Controller


*P.S.* Last I heard the new ecoxotic e series rgbw (satellite + on steroids) was schedualed to debut end of May... so maybe we'll see that soon.

And word is from BUILD MY LED that their soluner lighting controller will have a storm mode when used with their new line of multi channel LED fixtures coming soon (They just haven't really advertised the storm feature yet)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh and if no one has noticed Cree has come out with some pretty affordable LED versions of the omni directional standard light bulb.

* I don't think these are as good as jungle dawns for our purposes*, since they don't have the mixed spectrum or point straight down, but they seem like cost effective middle ground if you wanna step up from CFL's to LEDs

Cree 60W Equivalent Daylight (5000K) A19 Dimmable LED Light Bulb (6-Pack)-BA19-08050OMF-12DE26-2U100 at The Home Depot


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well it looks like the Ecoxotic e series RGBW's are going to be out around may 26th. 

One site has them available for preorder, with some info/graphics...

12" - 18" E-30 Full Spectrum LED $132.95 (This is the base price, and u add the extra money below when you go up to that size *(Keep in mind you would have to buy the Dual ramp timer to get sunrise/sunset/moon light with a normal satellite +, so when you factor in that cost, these lights are very comparable in price, but much more light)*
18" - 24" E-45 Full Spectrum LED +$38.00
24" - 36" E-60 Full Spectrum LED +$57.00
36" - 48" E-90 Full Spectrum LED +$133.00
48" - 60" E-120 Full Spectrum LED +$180.50
(Kinda pricey but remember you get the ramp timer that allows for automated sunrise/sunset/moonlight instead of manual activation on the + fixture and it has FX too  ...Looks like it is basically a freshwater version of the Orbit marine fixture. The "resume" feature is nice, so you can do your storm without having to reset the sunrise/sunset/moonlight schedule. 
- *See more at:* Ecoxotic E Series Full Spectrum LED Strip 12", 18", 24", 36", 48", 60" (*PREORDER*)
































*"*The Beauty of Full Spectrum

*Finally, there’s an LED light fixture with a fully adjustable color spectrum. With its simple and sleek housing, the thin yet powerful E-Series meets all of the most demanding aquatic lighting needs. Delivering a full spectrum through a carefully hand selected array of RGB and daylight LEDs, your water will glisten as beautiful lines shimmer on your aquatic environment.

Control Daylight, Moonlight and Storm

By combining daylight white and RGB LEDs, the E-Series can produce virtually any desired spectrum on demand. The E-Series offers the unique ability to wirelessly program and control your lighting to meet all your needs and moods. Watch simulated cloud cover, occasional tropical thunderstorms and gradual sunrises and sunsets like never before. Complete your 24 hour lighting cycle with soothing moonlight using a custom blend of RGB LED’S. Whether you have a planted freshwater aquarium, an African Cichlid scape or a deep marine aquarium, the E-Series is the perfect choice for the discerning aquarist.

A Powerful Aesthetic

The E-Series packs plenty of power thanks to a proprietary blend of RGBW LEDs. By incorporating two channels, one for growth and one for spectral control, we’ve created a light fixture that produces eye popping color rendition with vibrant shimmer and plenty of PAR for growth. The RGBW combination creates the perfect spectrum with minimal power consumption, keeping the fixture silent and cool without the need for fans. Utilizing 120 degree optics and a polished reflector, the light spreads uniformly over your entire aquascape and colors blend perfectly. No detail is missed, packaged in a sleek aluminum housing, the smooth black finish lends to a tone that doesn’t divert your eye from the real reason we light our aquariums - what’s inside! The E-Series is a brilliant lighting solution engineered for absolute control with a clean and powerful aesthetic appeal.

Simple Installation

Sliding docking legs allow for quick and easy adjustments and can accommodate aquariums ranging from 12” to 60”. With super simple wireless remote programing, you will be up and running in minutes - without the use of a computer.

Low Voltage and Water Resistant

Operating on super safe 24 VDC combined with IP65 water resistance, the E-Series provides unmatched safety and longevity.

Benefits

Full Spectrum RGBW LEDs for vibrant color, growth and shimmer

24 hour gradual sunrise, sunset and moonlighting creates a natural rhythmic light cycle

Slow ramp up prevents light shock, gently acclimating fish to bright LEDs

On-demand weather effects

Features

Wireless remote programming - no computer required

Thin, sleek aluminum housing

Plug-and-play, easy to program, internal memory

Adjustable docking mounts fit on a wide range of aquarium sizes

Low voltage, 24VDC and IP65 water resistant, safe for aquariums

- See more at: http://www.saltwateraquarium.com/ecoxotic-e-series-full-spectrum-led-strip-12-18-24-36-48-60.html#sthash.fNpfFs1A.dpuf"*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Here are the stats for the old satellite +. *You can see the new light is not quite twice as powerful, looks to be a significant step up though. The 48" might be nice for lighting a rack of 4 vivs, so they all have sunrise/sunset/moonlight and storm FX 










*Model	Fixture Size	Fits Aquariums	Dimensions	Voltage	Watts	LEDs
4005	18	18”-24”	16.8” x 2” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	13	36 White/18 RGB
4006	24	24”-36”	22.8” x 2” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	18	48 White/24 RGB
4007	36	36”-48”	34.8” x 2” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	25	72 White/36 RGB
4008	48	48”-60”	46.8” x 2” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	30	96 White/48 RGB

Each Kit Includes:
1 Satellite LED fixture
2 Adjustable docking mounts
1 12V DC UL transformer
1 Wireless LED remote control
Model Light	Total Lumens	[email protected]"	[email protected]"	[email protected]"
4005 18"-24" Satellite LED+	600	36	28	21
4006 24"-36" Satellite LED+	1000	36	28	21
4007 36"-48" Satellite LED+	1500	36	28	21
4008 48"-60" Satellite LED+	2000	36	28	21

Product Downloads:
Satellite Freshwater LED+ Product Specification Sheet Pg.1

Satellite Freshwater LED+ Product Specification Sheet Pg.2

Satellite Freshwater LED+ Instructions

Satellite Freshwater LED+ Instructional Video

Wireless Remote Control Instructions Pg.1

Wireless Remote Control Instructions Pg.2

*


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

additional info here... http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/ESeries_FullSpectrum_Instructions.pdf

and here...


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

This is the one I found at Ace Hardware Dave.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the type of siphoning pump I used while in the army, they worked great 

http://www.amazon.com/King-Innovation-48050-Siphon-50-Inch/dp/B00AJ4062E/ref=sr_1_10?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1400720228&sr=1-10&keywords=siphoning+pump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Eric Walker said:


> This is the one I found at Ace Hardware Dave.


This looks like a great and affordable option! I will buy one and see how it works out for siphoning and post a result, my initial response is you get what you pay for but at $3.99 or so its worth checking into, even if it fails after a couple uses!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are the siphoning options Frogface, Eric Walker, and Dev30ils found that were discussed in this thread...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...can-you-get-stomach-virus-your-frog-tank.html


Custom® Siphon Pump (36668) - Funnels, Pans & Syphons - Ace Hardware

Easy Vac - Vampire Fluid Sampling Pumps and Bottles






Thanks for the finds everyone! 

*P.S....*

*Please anyone feel free to add vivarium related tech finds to this thread! *


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Found a vid for the E-series from ecoxotic...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Almost snuck past me... Looks like another FX capable aquarium light coming from fluval (also a ramp timer coming out, but unsure of compatibility/need)

Sirius Reef, AquaSky and Marine & Reef are three new LED lights from Fluval Sea


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Wusserton said:


> This looks like a great and affordable option! I will buy one and see how it works out for siphoning and post a result, my initial response is you get what you pay for but at $3.99 or so its worth checking into, even if it fails after a couple uses!


I used one for these for a while. It was about the same price, but looked more like this:










Worked great! I did have to take that bottom part off, but no big deal.

Aquarium Siphon Gravel Vacuum Cleaner with Pump - Tmart.com

Jae Le


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I read a horror story earlier where a member of our community wasn't using timers, well timers are a must in my opinion but it got me to thinking about tank builds themselves so I contacted the company that manufactures exo-terra tanks asking if they could do an after market glass top with pre-drilled holes for misting systems and ports for intake/exhaust fans too. So far I got the run of the mill response so I am actually considering contacting local companies in my area to develop a top that works with both zoo med and exo tanks that allow a plug and play option for tops to these tanks as a sort of after market part, was wondering what you you guys think? pre drilled tops for tanks that allow misting/air exchange options. Let me know I might develop something we can work with.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Gotta admit....you do dig up some of the very coolest "stuff"-----just tickles the imagination and curiosity...thanks


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

This thread is a amazing.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok sorry kids I haven't been on DB to much lately with work and all, but I've still been scouring the internet for new stuff. Here are the latest gadgets...

Mistking has made a larger model of their Junglehobbies FX light! 
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd










This may be the way to go for those large tanks that need a lot of light but you also want some FX ...192watts of led lighting + fx 
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------*

OK this is fairly exciting. Looks like a cheaper "knock off" version of the Current Pro Ramp timer is out there now. Looks to have the same functionality as the pro for much less $$$. It can only control 2 channels like the pro, usually white/blue such as with Beamworks lights or other lights that have 2 channels and the 12v connectors. I'm currently experimenting with it on a cheapo rgb strip on 1 channel and a 6803 IC dream color strip on the other. I've got some of the fx working but the best way is probably going to be to just use a 2 channel light, or 2 single color led strips with 12 v connector. A guy on Ebay is selling these controllers a 2 for $10 off, and/or with 12"+ long led strip lights in a combo deal. I was dumb and didn't see the combo so I missed out on getting a nice lil strip light for an extra few dollars.

This is the controller...






















*Here is the Ebay seller's store...*
Interior LED Lighting, Supplementary Tank Lighting items in the jonvh store on eBay!
Search for *"8000k"* and you will find led strip lights and combo options that include the sunsetter controller.

Search *"sunsetter"* and you will find the 2 for $10 off combo + more of his strip lights in other lengths and Kelvin temps.

Here is the supplier's page with more info and other products, but because of the shipping costs t*he Ebay guy is probably the better buying option in most cases. *
DC 12V -24V Sunsetter Controller For SMD 3528 5050 RGB LED Strip Lights and Other RGB Light DC 12V -24V Sunsetter Controller For SMD 3528 5050 RGB LED Strip Lights and Other RGB Light [VTK-Controller-4A]- US$25.00 - vtkledlight.com

*Here is a plantedtank forum post with more info (Hopefully DB will allow the link since the forum isn't in direct competition with them, and Verticalscope owns that forum too )*
Ramp Timer Pro works on Beamswork LED fixtures!

SUNSETTER should be compatable with most strips/bars that use the 10-12v DC plug, like ecoxotic stunner strips, currentusa truelumen strips, and truelumen moon lights...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21598
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+23510&pcatid=23510
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+23518&pcatid=23518
*Since this is basically just like the ramp timer pro this info should apply...*
http://current-usa.com/accessories/ramp-timer-pro/
http://currentusa.zendesk.com/forums/22981596-Ramp-Timer-Pro-

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

OK another exciting led controller option. This one looks like it will add Sunrise/sunset/timer and more control options to any LED strip lights with the standard connectors. I just got this thing and haven't hooked it up, and it may not even do what I think it does, but I have parts in the mail to help me experiment with this and also the sunsetter listed above so I'll report back on capabilities... eventually 

Oh it also has a light sensor so it can I guess trigger lights on and/or off depending on room/outside light levels... might be handy...









A few links to info/purchase options...
Amazon.com: SUPERNIGHT (TM) New 24 Key Light Sensor Time IR Remote Controller Dimmer For 3528 5050 Led Strip: Home Improvement

SUPERNIGHT 24Key Light Sensor Time Remote Controller Dimmer for 3528 5050 RGB Led Strip Light Lamp - Newegg.com


Pwm Signal Intelligent Light Sensor & Time Controller Dimmer For Led Strip,Led Bar,12v Or 24v Dc Input. - Buy Pwm Signal Intelligent Light Sensor Time Controller Dimmer For Led Strip Led Bar 12v Or 24v Dc Input,Intelligent Light Sensor Time Controlle

2013 Intelligent Light Sensor & Time Controlled Led Controller - Buy Light Sensor Time Controlled Led Controller,Light Sensor And Time Programmable Led Controller,Ir Light Sensor And Time Controlled Controller Product on Alibaba.com

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
**** NO PICS*** 
Stumbled on this while looking up the last product...
Can't find pics to post that aren't protected but worth taking a look at if you wanna control a crap ton of led strip lights with a remote control
Newest Led Product Multi-zones Dimmer Rgb Strip Controller For Led Light - Buy Dimmer Rgb Strip Controller,Dimmer Rgb Strip Controller,Dimmer Rgb Strip Controller Product on Alibaba.com
-----------------------------------------------------------
Something similar....








http://www.iqmarket.sk/files/products/doc/LTECH/LT-3800-5A RGB Controller.pdf
Lt-3800-5a Dc5v-dc24v Led Rgb Light Controller - Buy Light Controller,Rgb Led Strip Controller,Mini Rgb Led Controller Product on Alibaba.com
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*
This may come in handy for those of us wanting more control over viv operations...
littleBits Cloud Starter Bundle








*"DETAILS
The cloudBit is the easiest way to create internet*-connected devices. You can now snap the Internet to anything!"*
*----------------------------------------------------------*


I might have posted these before, but there is new one out (first listed here) and then the other 2 that have been out for awhile. Connecting these to some led strips and then using a remote controlled mp3/cd player, your cell phone, a PC, sound therapy device, or nature sound alarm clocks, mp3 alarm clock apps are *probably the easiest way to add simple sound activated flashing thunder/lightning FX to any viv*...

This looks to be the most simple one for most people to use as it is almost identical to the lil white box that attaches rgb leds and uses the 24 or 44key remotes you see sold everywhere with led strips...









SUPERNIGHT 20keys Infrared Music Controller IR Dimmer Sound Sense Remote Controller for RGB Flexible LED Strip - - Amazon.com

**** NO PICS*** 
Aw screw it I'm not posting them all, but* go to this link and you'll see just about every LED music controller available and can look for it on amazon, ebay etc...etc...*
Vente en grosconduit contrÃ´leur audio- Achetez des lots de conduit contrÃ´leur audio de Chine conduit contrÃ´leur audio vendeurs en gros sur Aliexpress.com

These videos demonstrate effect and also how to setup/work these devices and similar ones, and use the RF controller version also, (which I have and haven't played with yet).





This is the simplest music controller I mentioned (57 seconds in you see the FX)...





This is the RF model, which I think I lost my controller to 





*-------------------------------------------------------*

Looks like this cool lil 5gal FX aquarium is coming soon from CurrentUSA... Might be cool to grow out a froglet or maybe keep a spare thumbnail in  Looks like it could be easily modified to do more FX with some of the stuff I've posted, or just add more light to it for better plant growth.














*---------------------------------------------------------
*
Interesting...








Amazon.com: ECO-Cycle Aquaponics Kit w/ Dual T5 Grow Light: Kitchen & Dining
*--------------------------------------------------------*

FX CAPABLE WITH ACCESSORIES AND INTERCHANGEABLE LEDS...








http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24588
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*


-------------------------------------------------------------

Make mini vivs out of bottles with sound activated lightning fx, or just add an easy FX to an existing viv....








Set of 6 LED Sound Sensor Bottle Tops only $2 Each! - - Amazon.com

*Video of similar product...*
Can You Imagine Set of 4 Light Show Bottle Stoppers â€” QVC.com

--------------------------
***BONUS CONTENT FROM REEFBUILDERS.COM*** (That I'm to lazy to post pics/info on but are worth looking at and might be applicable to our hobby or um whatevaz... 

Aquatic Life Smart Buddie Booster Pump turns any RO/DI into a powered system

New Pulse LED light Fixture from Aquatic Life

Innovative Marine Nuvo Fusion Nano aquariums in 10 & 20 gallons

Atlantik Pendant: Orphek working to develop the flagship LED in new form factor

Smooth-On epoxy putty instruction video builds a sweet overflow cover

LupyLed quietly being developed in Germany

Avast Marine Barrel Tender fills your RO/DI bucket up for you

wifi RGB control...
New Design Wifi Led Controller,Rgb Wifi Controller - Buy Wifi Led Controller,Wifi Controller,Wifi Rgb Controller Product on Alibaba.com


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Updated content for addressable LED strips (Think dynamic moving cloud cover FX over viv scape, not just fade in/out/color change)


Neopixels/Arduino example of things we could do in vivs and aquariums...
https://learn.adafruit.com/wifi-controlled-led-christmahanukwanzaa-tree





I originally posted a vid demoing the 133 mode IC dream color controller, but there is now a 253 mode controller. Here is another video talking about how these controllers work/what they do then a link to buy the new 253 version....













Aliexpress.com : Buy 12mm UCS1903 WS2811 similar to WS2801 pixel module IP68 waterproof DC5V full color 50pcs a string ws2801 led pixel module from Reliable module board suppliers on Hello fish

253 dream color rgb | eBay

(IF you have trouble finding them, search for "253 IC dream color rgb 6803" on ebay/amazon... *These must be used with 6803 IC strips not cheapo rgb strips.*
-----------------------------------------

CROSS LINKING TO THIS THREAD BECAUSE SO MUCH OF THIS CONTENT IS APPLICABLE...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...um-storm-weather-fx-idea-resource-thread.html


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you have tooooooo much time on your hands.....LOL


----------



## J.T.Tanks (Jul 16, 2014)

My led lights will be from ledwholesalers.com. I am getting a waterproof led strip kit sometime in late august


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I tried this thing and the sensitivity was so low u had to thump it to get "sound activation"... maybe I got a did but looks like this cheapest of music controllers just isn't sensitive enough unless you plan on having 12"+ subwoofers sitting next to it and doing your storm sounds. I have some of other options on hand and/or on order... i will updatde once I've played with them









Piece of Crap.

_----------------------

now for some good news, there is another product I some how missed that is fairly cheap allows u to setup a lighting schedule on PC and works with led strip rolls and you should be able to wire barrel connectors to the voltage and then to one of the channels and use any lights of appropriate voltage with the 8mm? Connectors on them like trulumen an ecoxotic strips and maybe multi channel lights like how the beamworks works with sun setter and ramp timer pro (in theory since many lights use same connectors and voltages)








Google Image Result for http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/621/324/714/714324621_877.jpg

Well crap I'm waiting on new mother board for PC so I'm having real hard time doing my elaborate posts from my phone... Google tc420 led timer and u will find pics, schematics, forum posts, and YouTube videos...looks promising, I'll update when mine arrives and I can use a real computer to post again 


Oh and be sure to check out this guy's storm setup...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/198474-thunderstorm-lighting-terrarium.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Trying the tc420 pic again... let's see if this works...stupid phone grrr.




Dendro Dave said:


> _----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there we go . ...anyways again I think with 8mm barrel connectors wired up it will run a beam works or other multichannel light like the sun setter/ramp timer pro does... but I'm not sure. 

Should at least be able to hook up multiple single channel strips or beefier options like trulumen or ecoxtic strips instead of just cheap rolls of LEDs... and can program the whole day with multiple lights coming g on at different times and intensities.
Let's see if I can post a YouTube video from my phone...






K, that worked...I'm getting good with the phone  ...Anyways seems some foreign guys have beat me to this find... use Google translate on any forum posts and you can get more info.. this posting from phone is exhausting... I've had to redo so much from hangups and accidental page closings...grrr.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

More interesting stuff from reefbuilders, that might have crossover potential for vivariums.










New Coralife Aqualife LED features interchangable LEDs and directional lunar lights

Glass cleaning magnets









Flipper Max will be strong enough for up to 1″ glass

No RO top off gadget that might come in handy for some....









Using the unique Barrel Tender ATO device from Avast Marine



This may be a safer way to clean up hard water issues in vivs...









http://reefbuilders.com/2014/08/15/zapcal-quick-work-heaviest-calcium-buildup/










Works with other controllers and seems to come in a 6000-9000k color temp...http://reefbuilders.com/2014/08/25/...reased-brightness-controls-popular-spotlight/

For the neat freaks, potionially safer options...http://reefbuilders.com/2014/08/29/aqua-defender-antibacterial-foam-wipes-fish-reef-safe/









New phone controlled light that (might do weather fx?) Andmentions "full spectrum"http://reefbuilders.com/2014/08/29/prime-led-light-ai/









Bonus content....

New write up on the solo current USA fx aquarium...http://reefbuilders.com/2014/08/12/current-usa-solo-desktop-aquarium-focused-squarely-style/

New 12 gal nano with touch sensitve led someone might find viv worthy...
http://reefbuilders.com/2014/08/30/fluval-sea-evo12-nano-tank/


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Plastic dip now has chameleon color change in aerosol cans. Great stuff and pond foam take paint and plastidip fine unlike other foams that melt when such things are applied... for those looking to do some crazy hardscaping check this stuff out... you'll see something like this from me soon. Already have a white/bluish glowing foam rock background with fire lights installed on current project.... epoxy and stuff is great but with these types of expanding foams acrylic sprays, urethane spray and plastic dip sprays can get you natural or otherworldly hardscapes and should be safe.... hell go the extra mile and seal it all In clear casting acrylic if you're really worried 





 The aersols can be found here...https://www.dipyourcar.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1&keep_https=yes


Oh they also have glowing plastidip now...
https://www.dipyourcar.com/Plasti-Dip-Glow/












BTW I think krylon clear acrylic spray has been found to be pretty vivs/aquarium safe so instead of pouring casting acrylic you could probably just spray it down with krylon and I think clear urethane spray shed be pretty safe to if you are concerned about sealing plastic dip and/or glow pigments.

Check out the metal plastidip line too 


Oh they also have glowing base coats for hydrographics now too... remember my dryad idea with glowing bark skin?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/95116-dryad-viv-concept-life-size-girl-box.html









Should work under any camo/bark/woodgrain/rock pattern...





Available here...
http://shop.ozarkshydrographics.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1834


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Various LED controllers including storm fx from ledgroupbuy...


http://www.ledgroupbuy.com/controllers/


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Finnex has a new low cost line of led fixtures,(IMO, when you look at dollar per watt vs others) 

Fixture has red/blue LEDs and 7000k white. That shouldn't look to bad over a viv. Might be a good light for smaller tanks, using several to light a larger viv or to just add more light to an existing vivs.
Finnex Stingray

Store link...
AquaVibrant










Remember they also have more advanced lights, including Fx coming soon. Keep an eye on what Finned is up to here, (Same parent company owns both forums so I assume linking here to there is OK is in this case)...
Finnex / Schuber Wright - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

From Db user Slengteng...

PC programmable outlets (some with lan functionality)...
EnerGenie: Green energy for our planet
Explore website for other cool stuff.

Looks like you'd need adapters for USA. Anyone know if there is a USA equivalent product?

Reminder: Anyone is free to add new products, personal creations, comments, or even new crafting methods/techniques that are vivarium related


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This was a long reply to another thread, and while it is some rehashing thought it was worth including here and the fx thread...


I was in the middle of a big long edit of that post that included Fx options like programmable dimmers and sound responsive music controllers and other sub $100 fixture options but i lost the dang post, stupid phone.

It including finnex sale of monsteray/stingray combo for $89-99. Sale ends soon, but a stingray alone might be adequate on a 20L..
Finnex sale...

AquaVibrant

AquaVibrant

Sounds like this might not be your cup of tea for now, but since I have all the links up I'll post the fx options and sub $100 fixture options I found...

Fixtures...

(DIY white 5630 strip complete kits usa seller for fx and cheap viv lighting, about 9w per foot I think))
US Shipping SMD 5630 300 LED White Waterproof Flexible LED Strip 12V 5A Adapter | eBay

(44key 5050 rgb complete kit)
5M SMD RGB 5050 Waterproof Strip Light 300 LED 44 Key IR Remote 12V 5A Power | eBay

(133 mode 6803 ic dream color complete kit...think rolling cloud cover not lame dimming as cloud fx, other cool uses)
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-5050-RGB...006249?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item3cd646dda9

Aquatic Life Aquatic Life Freshwater 42 0 5W LED Light Fixture 30" L Red | eBay

(First time I've seen this very interesting light. Similar to the .5w beams work but with many colors of LEDs. Looking at the mix of 8000k to red, blue, pink!, and green that should come out tons color temp that looks OK over a viv. Crazy light, looks like only around 10watts, but still 45 isn't crazy high for a 10w 24" led fixture, and it is so weird might have to buy this in november  ) 
New 78 Multi Color LED Aquarium Light Full Spectrum Lamp for 24" 30" Fish Tank | eBay

Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus Moonlights Aquarium LED Fixture | eBay

Finnex Monsterray High Color LED Monster Ray Red Nan Aquarium Arowana Light | eBay

(Color mix is bit on the blue side but does have 6000-6500k leds to offset it some, 30 watts for price is good so posting...)
New 30W 60 LED Aquarium Fish Tank Waterproof White Blue Moon Light Bar 2 Mode | eBay

(Color mix.may be OK, need.more info)
Aquatic Life Aquatic Life Freshwater 42 0 5W LED Light Fixture 30" L Red | eBay

Aquarium LED Light Reefbar 12" 1ft 8000K White 9W Freshwater Planted Cichlid | eBay

Fx options...

(The .5w beamswork posted should have the right plug to work with this according to planted tank... looking at the adapters sold by top dog sellers I think the other lights I posted from them will probably work to. Any light with a 5.5mm DC plug on the power supply should work. Like cheap led rolls and the rigid light bars above... maybe that crazy led would work too.)

SunSetter Aquarium Dual Timer 12 24V Reef Coral Ramp Sunrise Sunset Thunderstorm | eBay

DC 12 24V 18A Music 2CH RGB LED Controller Audio Control with RF Wireless Remote | eBay

20KEY DC12 24V Sound Sensor Music Controller for 3528 5050 RGB LED Strip Light | eBay

(5 channel pc progammable dimmer/timer. Here it is lil tricky to program but works well, have one but untested as my PC is down)
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12-24V-20...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b06d9fa68

(Good sound response unit, have one)
Http://www.parts-express.com/lavolt...with-effects-for-led-lighting-strips--073-090 "


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are the plantedtank.net threads people made about the cheap tc420 programmable controller and sunsetter/ramptimer pro and using them on led strips and some beams work and other fixtures that use standard DC barrel plug on their power supply/drivers...

Beamswork Double Hi Lumen 30 (gen4)

Ramp Timer Pro works on Beamswork LED fixtures!

(Plantedtank is Owned by vertical scope, who owns dendroboard)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

CurrentUSA has just released the satellite + PRO. It is a basically a hybrid between the sat + and the ecoxotic e-series. They bumped up the .2watt led to 1.2watts and added a ramp timer similar to what comes with the e-series, (old sat + had sunrise/sunset but manually had to start it where as new Pro model automates that and adds more power). Form factor is similar to thin flat sat + fixture instead of the slightly thicker but less wide ecoxotic e-series "bar" style.









It is available on amazon, ebay, aquacave and maybe a few other places if you google. They did sales pretty soon after launching the sat + and ecoxotic E-series, so look for those soon in comming months for best price. Aqua cave has the 18" sat + pro for $152 and the 18" E series for $170. If that holds across different models and retailers it may mean on average the sat + pro will be slightly cheaper in most cases but nearly as much light, or even slightly more slight depending on exact model.

It is very similar in pricing and stats to their sister company ecoxotic's E-series. There are slight differences in pricing between corresponding sizes between both product lines, actual dimensions and power output also vary slightly. For instance the 48" Sat + pro is 60watts while the 48" ecoxotic is 56 watts, but the 18" ecoxotic is 24 watts while the sat +pro is 20 watts. 

So you will want to look carefully to make sure it fits your viv how you like and has adequate power for price, but it looks like they are so close for the most part that if the 24" ecoxotic e-series is good for you, then the 24" sat + pro will probably work too. 

Actual functionality seems almost identical to the e-series. IMO hardly any reason for them to make this light with the e-series out, but the slight differences in price, size and power I guess fill micro niches in the market and will help some get exactly what they want and maybe save a few bucks in the process. 

Info, PDFs and vids in link below..
Satellite Freshwater LED+ Pro | Current-USA

Ecoxotic E-series vs Sat + PRO... (remember eco starts at 12", sat+pro starts at 18")

*Ecoxotic*









Vs 

*NEW* Satellite + PRO
(Sorry no infographic for the new light, but the PDFs on currentusa have some if you look)

Model	Fits Aquariums	Dimensions	Watts	LEDs
4010	18" - 24"16.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	20 Watts	14-6500K/6-RGBW, 20 LEDs total
4011	24" - 36"	22.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	30 Watts	20-6500K/9-RGBW, 29 LEDs total
4012	36" - 48"	34.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	45 Watts	30-6500K/14-RGBW, 44 LEDs total
4013	48" - 60"	46.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	60 Watts	40-6500K/20-RGBW, 60 LEDs total

Vs

the old sat + that doesn't have built in ramp timer or more powerful leds like sat + pro and ecoxotic E-series...
Model	Fixture Size	Fits Aquariums	Dimensions	Voltage	Watts	LEDs
4005	18	18”-24”	16.8” x3.5” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	13	36 White/18 RGB
4006	24	24”-36”	22.8” x 3.5” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	18	48 White/24 RGB
4007	36	36”-48”	34.8” x 3.5” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	25	72 White/36 RGB
4008	48	48”-60”	46.8” x 3.5” x 0.44”	12Volts DC	30	96 White/48 RGB







---_-----------------

*Finnex's planted + 24/7 *dawn dusk light looks like it is scheduled for February. No idea on pricing but Finnex is pretty reasonable on price and power at a good price so I expect this light will be competitive with the sat + pro and ecoxotic e-series. Here is a video...






Here are their past vids...
http://m.youtube.com/channel/UC1HaCISQSJePe6Ubg5NpC2w


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

DD--you are always at the foremost edge of things--came across this today--thought I'd send the link:

Explainer: what is 4D printing?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> DD--you are always at the foremost edge of things--came across this today--thought I'd send the link:
> 
> Explainer: what is 4D printing?


Thanks Judy, that is pretty cool. I can totally see that grid thing as a false bottom or background that morphed the terrain. Maybe the frogs wouldn't get bored with their vivs 

Another thing to put on my experimental viv to do list I guess


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Foam coat from hotwire foam factory....
Foam Coat, Foam Glue and Foam

Credit goes to the Aquarium king of diy guy on YouTube.


Concrete coating/fish safe...
Amazon.com : Herco H-55 Pond Coating - One Gallon - Black : Pond Liners : Patio, Lawn & Garden


I aqua Lego style construction/plug n play 6 phase automation controller for ecoxotic E-series (and with some slight modding sat +, sat + pro and most anything with an IR remote)
iAqua Lite: A DIY Full Spectrum Cross-fading Ecoxotic E-Series Light Controller

Another semi plug n play complete aquarium controller being worked on...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=576801


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I like to think tech as of tools of the trade so Im posting this here, I found a mini hack saw with about a 5 1/2" blade for $10 and an additional pack of 10 blades for an additional $5! I found this at my local hardware store but you can probably get them off amazon for cheaper! hack saw are a beautiful invention ...to find a presision piece at such a low cost with 10 blades is a great find! The saw itself comes with a blade attached ...still on the first one after many a use. this thing will last 10 years! probably a year a blade depending on usage! 
Sorry if the pic is sideways ...taken on the fly with my ipad 3 ... The site always kicks em crooked!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes feel free to add stuff like that. 

And anyone who posts their own thread about a new product, feel free to add a link to that post. Basically I think it would be great if all these threads linked to each other so people will naturally come across them, even if not doing a specific search.

Thanks


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

commenting so i can find this page for referance


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Finnex 24/7 is almost here. Looks like some good competition for the Sat + PRO (not the older sat, or sat +) and Ecoxotic E series...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=821505

Finnex Planted+ 24/7


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

gees...and I haven't even figured out my Android....


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Im going to look into that lighting system for a 36x18x24 I want to build soon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I just rearranged my office and put in a new frog rack and while doing so I found myself cutting away tons of zip ties so I went to the local home depot and bought a few packs of these velcro ties that are meant for IT applications but work for all tubing and cord issues, best part? Reuseable!


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

*water filteration*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/251273-pentek-water-filter.html#post2456753

Use these at work, wondering if it could be used for vivs


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: water filteration*



Wusserton said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/251273-pentek-water-filter.html#post2456753
> 
> Use these at work, wondering if it could be used for vivs



Looks good,... I think it will work. Like the idea of having a bit more of a closed loop with the mist system/water tanle... just seems a bit more.natural, a step closer to a contained self sustaining ecosystem (even if you do have to add some water/change a filter from time to time).


P.S. I'll update this thread with a few goodies soon


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Dave,

Wondering if you came across or can suggest an LED (prefferably tape strip) system (for dusk and dawn functions an maybe night not for plant growth) that is programmable according to time of day.

I found one company that seems to make something that might work (adafruit technologies) but they are impossible to talk to. There is no way easy way to get in touch with them.

I have a jungle hobbles light which I love but I'm thinking about supplementing the dusk and dawn functions.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

cam1941 said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Wondering if you came across or can suggest an LED (prefferably tape strip) system (for dusk and dawn functions an maybe night not for plant growth) that is programmable according to time of day.
> 
> ...


The easiest cost effeçtive way is probably the finnex 24/7. Another way that might be what you are looming for is to wire up some flexible led strips or cheap rigid bars to a tc420 led controller. It is PC programmable with 5 channels I think I have one still in the box I've yet to play with. But basically you can hook up different colors of strips to create a custom dawn/dusk/moon light effect controlling the ramp time for each strip I believe, so custom colored sunsets and various mood lighting is possible. But for a plug and play solution that accomplishes that fairly well: the finnex 24/7 is probably hard to beat. I think info on the tc420 is in this thread though, and it is reasonably easy to find online.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks. The finnex is perfect but it is a full light which I already have. The tc420 seems perfect for my specific needs, since I only want to supplement the light I have and do not need a stand alone light system.

Going to research the tc420 further, much appreciated.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

cam1941 said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You looking at using a ramp timer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wusserton said:


> You looking at using a ramp timer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah yes, the generic (ramp timer pro) sunsetter, or currentusa dual or ramp timer pro and a couple led strips would also work.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

OK another batch of products, (a lot of this found at reefbuilders.com)....

Smart ATO micro is the smallest optical top off device yet

AutoAqua Smart ATO Micro is impressively small









*"The Smart ATO Micro is a new optical water level sensor and top off device in one. This new ATO is a miniature version of the Smart ATO released by Auto Aqua just about two years ago. Like the Smart ATO, the Smart ATO Micro is an optical water level sensor with the controller built right in, and it magnetically attaches to the aquarium or sump glass.
Unlike the original Smart ATO, the Micro does not read the water level through the glass with a specialized internal lens. Instead the entire unit is waterproof and submersible which allows it to be smaller, more accurate, and it no longer is limited to be used on aquarium or sump walls that are clear."
*

Read more: Smart ATO micro is the smallest optical top off device yet
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These won't hit USA till around 2017 when Bio Orb's patents run out but could probably be modded into some small vivariums/terrariums, and maybe you could find someone willing to ship to the USA???...









AquaEl Sphere and Luna Aquariums are primed for creative displays

-------------------------------------------
Aqueon looks to have created a decent LED strip light. Not as fancy as the finnex 24/7, but might be useful for some of you....

Aqueon Optibright LED striplight looks like entry-level goodness

----------------------------------------------------------------------

This for reef stuff, but might find a creative use for our hobby...

ReefRack from Innovative Marine is a unique way to showcase a frag collection

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting submersible magnetic light that does come in 6500K....










Tunze LED 8811 Marine Eco Chic & 8821 White Eco Chic
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone need an underwater drill? 

Nemo Marine underwater drill might be a must-have for the hands-on reefer

-------------------------------------------------
Another Dawn/dusk light, and other lights by this maker have a storm feature you can set to come on at specific time (But for viv use, you'll probably wanna turn down the blue leds some, which I think is possible on these lights)...

The MicMol Aqua Air LED channels some very fancy industrial design
------------------------------------------------------------------------
A high end LED fixture that comes in a "tropical" configuration and built in controllability and FX...

Giesemann Pulzar LED bar showcased on CoralVue TV






CoralVue | Giesemann Pulzar High Output Aquarium Lighting LED Bar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok another reef product, but might be usable for us creative types....


















Bonsai reef structures from West Mariculture
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Fluval has a few new LEDs out, the Aquasky (similar to currentusa sat +) and the fresh & plant 2.0 are probably the 2 most relevant to us. I don't know if the dawn/dusk is automated. I think like the Sat + you push it to start dawn, or push it to start dusk, and then have to push it again later for the opposite effect, but I'm not 100% on that.

Fluval launches 8 new LED lights in US

http://fluvalaquatics.com/us/freshwater/aquarium-lighting/series/aquasky/

---------------------------------------------

Well that is all for today. I have some other fun stuff to add soon, but I'll let this sink in for awhile


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Lord toad will watch over your collection ....









Forum Novelties, 18 in. Tall Display Lord Toad, F58403 at The Home Depot - Mobile


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

This is minor tech but technique on any level is welcome so I am posting it here after parts and construction. If you have any questions pm me and we can easily work out the details of it

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-polystyrene-cleanly-no-mess.html#post2516722


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

Current

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry guys been a little lazy on new updates but here is a little something...

A new kickstarter 1080p endoscopic camera that would be cool for vivarium use. Also has optional macro and microscope heads. So all 3 heads could be useful for the vivarium crowd. 

Broadcasts video to smart phone/tablet etc... over wifi, and records. I kinda wanna get one to stick in the water when I'm fishing from a boat, but I've spent quite a bit the last few months, so will probably hold off...

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...rt-and-versatile-wifi-video-camera?ref=thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok way behind on updating this thread with things I've stumbled upon the last few months but here are a few things...


First we may have another light with an automated ramp up/down...

https://reefbuilders.com/2016/03/14/aqueon-optibright-plus-led-striplight-with-remotetimer/

Aqueon Â» LED OptiBright®+ Light Fixtures | Products

If you decide to try that light, it's kinda new and you wanna make sure you get the plus or + version because that version doesn't seem to be listed yet by many sellers. I think it has automated ramp unlike the original sat + where you had to click a button to start sunrise and sunset, but I'm not sure... I think so though, and the light is cheap enough I may try the smallest model since I can always use a 20" light.

-----------------------------------------------------
Fluval has the fresh and plant 2.0 out now, that also works with their new wifi module...unclear if you can run the 2.0 with their new ramp timer, but fluval says the ramp timer does work with their aquasky lights. Currentusa had compatibility problems with their sat + and their ramp timer, but fluval told me in a youtube comment that the fluval ramp timer and aquasky did work together. I imagine it will just be a straight white ramp up/down, and then hopefully the push button FX work without messing things up, but I wouldn't expect a colored sunrise/sunset like the finnext 24/7 or vivagrow dn rgb 24/7 knock offs...

Fluval has so much new crap out, you'll have to explore the site on your own to see it all, but the fresh and plant 2.0, wifi module, ramp timer, and prism (which adds push button fx to any tank), aquasky and maybe the ecobright are what you wanna look at. 

Fluval | Aquarium lighting for plants and corals

Fluval has a youtube channel with vids on many if not all these products...
https://www.youtube.com/user/fluvalblog/videos
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Now just in case some of you still don't know Topdogsellers on ebay, and they are also on amazon have a Finnex 24/7 knock off called VivaGrow DN RGB but only in 36" and 48"....

But they were almost half price as the real ones on Amazon, and are still cheaper then the 36" and 48" models on Dr.Fosters even with the 15% discount code.... 

See this thread for more info on that....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ow-drfosters-alreadyreduced-price-amazon.html

I bought several 48" VivaGrow DN RGB for a rack, but I only have a 20" finnex 24/7 to compare them to. My impressions so far...

The IR sensor is a bit different, probably cheaper, the lights may not be quite as bright, but they if not then they are still pretty respectably bright, especially considering the price. The blue "moonlight" period is more turquoise then the true blue of the finnex 24/7, and the purplish period that the real finnex 24/7 has near the end of the night cycle is shortened in the knock off lights. I'm not sure but I think the morning ramp up is more orange colored in the knock offs too.

Basically if you need a 36" or 48" light and were considering the finnex 24/7- The differences I've seen between it and the VivaGrow DN RGB knock off are subtle enough and the price so amazing: that it might be worth trying the VivaGrow DN RGB on at least one vivarium or aquarium. 

But I can't speak to their durability compared to the finnex 24/7's.... Except my frog room is wrecked right now as I've been putting up shelves, building vivs and I accidently stepped on one of my unopened VivaGrow DN RGB and literally bent the entire fixture so that it bowed so much that each end was off the top of the viv nearly an inch probably ...I risked bending it back and got it good enough, and the light still functions as intended so that is pretty impressive in my book.

Overall I think the VivaGrow DN RGB make some slight improvements in the light cycle in some ways but overall the finnex 24/7's programmed light schedule is still a little better... both lights IMHO suffer from being to bright during the first part of the late evening/early night time cycle, but for the price on VivaGrow DN RGB... IT's real hard to complain about the subtle differences.

Here is the Amazon link... those prices are insane!!! 
http://www.amazon.com/VivaGrow-Aquarium-Freshwater-Remote-Automation/dp/B01BX6KLDK?ie=UTF8&keywords=vivagrow%20lights&qid=1463364496&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

So if you were considering a 36 or 48" finnex 24/7 you might give the vivagrow a chance... I only have a 20" finnex to compare to my 48" viva grow but the programming differences and general differences in the light seem are pretty subtle.... They didn't really improve it much, but they don't seem to have screwed it up much either. I'd say finnex still has the slightly better programmed light schedule, but man for the money it's hard to complain about the vivagrow's subtle differences so far IMHO.

Well lot's of other stuff I haven't gotten around to posting yet, and might have lost/forgotten for good... but I'll try to get around to some more updated soon


----------

